# Computers Never Forget



## Ray C (Dec 16, 2017)

... Well, I was resurrecting an old laptop for use in the shop.  It hadn't been turned-on since 2014 or so.   Good old XP, it fired right up.   I started the browser and the home page was still pointing here and it auto-logged me in just like it used to.

Ain't that a kick in the pants?


Ray C.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 16, 2017)

_Damn good karma if you ask me.
**G**_


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 16, 2017)

Great to have you back, Ray!  Might have been a kick in the pants, but it was a good one.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ray C said:


> ... Well, I was resurrecting an old laptop for use in the shop.  It hadn't been turned-on since 2014 or so.   Good old XP, it fired right up.   I started the browser and the home page was still pointing here and it auto-logged me in just like it used to.
> 
> Ain't that a kick in the pants?
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice to hear from you guys.   As I would expect, looks like things have changed a good deal in the last 3-4 years.   Very nice indeed.  After browsing around, I recognized quite a few names.   

Well...  I'm not in a position to post as much as before but, I'll stop in here and there to see what's going on.   

Ray C.


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 16, 2017)

Ray C said:


> Nice to hear from you guys.   As I would expect, looks like things have changed a good deal in the last 3-4 years.   Very nice indeed.  After browsing around, I recognized quite a few names.
> 
> Well...  I'm not in a position to post as much as before but, I'll stop in here and there to see what's going on.
> 
> Ray C.


Wow, a blast from the past! I really miss your experiments and build threads Ray.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 16, 2017)

Ray C said:


> Well...  I'm not in a position to post as much as before but, I'll stop in here and there to see what's going on.
> 
> Ray C.



We'd be happy with that, Ray!


----------



## tweinke (Dec 17, 2017)

Please do stop back, We really do miss you.


----------



## uncle harry (Dec 17, 2017)

Ray C said:


> ... Well, I was resurrecting an old laptop for use in the shop.  It hadn't been turned-on since 2014 or so.   Good old XP, it fired right up.   I started the browser and the home page was still pointing here and it auto-logged me in just like it used to.
> 
> Ain't that a kick in the pants?
> 
> ...



My XP-dedicated laptop is dedicated to CAD  design & Microsoft Office programs. I only go online to download CAD drawing files to avoid viruses.

She lights up every time & holds up to a terabyte of memory.  All my other internet needs are sourced by a windows 10 unit that incubates pita issues regularly.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 17, 2017)

uncle harry said:


> My XP-dedicated laptop is dedicated to CAD  design & Microsoft Office programs. I only go online to download CAD drawing files to avoid viruses.
> 
> She lights up every time & holds up to a terabyte of memory.  All my other internet needs are sourced by a windows 10 unit that incubates pita issues regularly.



Hi there uncle Harry...

My main desktop is running the super-duper version of Win 7.  It's well cared-for and behaves predictably.  I'll stick with Win 7 at home foresee-ably.  Some other computers I use regularly have Win 10.  It seems to function well enough but I find the user interface a step backward.  Fortunately, I can live my personal life just fine without any computers at all so, if computers become disagreeable to me the way Win 98, ME, SE and Vista did, I will simply stop using them.

Every year for decades, new cars/vehicles have been rolled-out and for the most part, I think positively of them.  I find it amazing that consumer-based software devices consistently take 1 step forward and seemingly 4 backward every year...

Take Care

Ray C.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome back Ray.  Where you been?


----------

